# Side effects of vaccinations?



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Just got back from work and my mum said Jumpy has slept for ages today. He's now up and purring and has had some dinner (including fresh chicken), however he had some softer poos this afternoon. Do you think he's having side-effects to his first vaccinations, which he had on Thursday? He;s been fine Friday and Saturday.

He of course still has Convenia in his system.

He also has some dry nasal discharge and didn't eat quite as much breakfast as usual.


----------



## Lunaowen (Jan 8, 2012)

My Kitten had her first vaccinations a week ago today and seemed really poorly after. she slept all day sunday hardly moving and cried when we picked her up. She wouldn't eat anything either. The next day she was still lethargic bit started eating again and then was back to normal by the tuesday. I think it was a reaction to Vaccination so i'm dreading the next one but like I say after couple of days she was like her old self. Good luck and hope your kitten is back to normal soon x x


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

My kitten did the same had me really worried, even though the vet did warn me it can make them really sleepy, she also got a lump where she had her vaccination and that can be quite normal also, although I didn't notice this to a week after it.


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

Harry and Sabrina had their jabs on Friday, Sabrina has been fine, but Harry has had runny poos and has been very quiet.

I wouldn't worry, just make sure it's settled down in a day or two


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks everyone, he seems fine now, doing normal poos, back to playing and being a piggy-wiggy with his food! 

He is older and bigger than kittens should normally be when they have their first vaccine, so I guess this delayed the reaction by a couple of days!


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Reactions to the newer vaccines seem commonplace nowadays. When mine were younger, apart from mild lethargy they had no other problems. I know this can vary with each individual but in a case of a particularly bad reaction I'd certainly inform the vet. 

Also judging by some of the posts ( where people evidently very concerned ) on here I do wish vets would explain the possible side-effects more fully to clients. Mine always did.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> I do wish vets would explain the possible side-effects more fully to clients. Mine always did


I couldn't agree more as it makes owners so worried. I do find different vaccines cause different side effects. For example, Pentofel makes kittens very sleepy for 24 hours and causes a lump at the vaccination site whereas Tricat doesn't but can result in upset tums for a couple of days.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

My vet explained that they would be really sleepy, not that they could get a lump where they had been injected.

Although I remember when my son had his vacs, he was very sleepy and he always had a huge lump where he had been injected. So I presume it was the same in kittens, but I also googled lump after Vac. It did go down on it's own.

I mention that she got the lump at our next visit.


----------



## McSquirtle (Jan 13, 2012)

Vaccinations can also cause lameness as some cause inflammation of the joints. One of my cats had a reaction like this when he had his first vaccs, and I've seen more extreme cases of both forelimbs extremely lame! It's worth knowing so you can look for the signs


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

McSquirtle said:


> Vaccinations can also cause lameness as some cause inflammation of the joints. One of my cats had a reaction like this when he had his first vaccs, and I've seen more extreme cases of both forelimbs extremely lame! It's worth knowing so you can look for the signs


Now this is the most alarming of all the possible reactions and I can see how new owners especially would be very concerned. Certainly not associated with the older vaccines-never heard of this until recently.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Must admit my vet didn't discuss the possible side-effects of Convenia with me either! Thankfully, there haven't been any, but apparently they can be very serious and some vets won't use it!!!


----------



## Lunaowen (Jan 8, 2012)

For those whose kittens reacted to first Vaccinations did they react the same or different with next ones? I was told by Vet she might be sleepy and a lump may come I just didn't expect her to be like that for almost 24 hrs and to go off food as well. She also fell out with me but think that was because I was with her when they did it, our dogs used to go in a strop with whoever took them to the vets so think Luna was the same lol x x


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

always ask - i had a chat with mine about what vacs to do as i wanted Felv, but had heard of risks, they were happy to talk me through it.

with mine (tricat & felv) slight dozyness day after 2nd kitten jab - gali had no change after booster


----------

